# Indices de Pluovisidade Anual por Cidade/Região



## rotoport (21 Mai 2010 às 12:55)

Ola.

Podem-me ajudar numa simples questão... 

Onde posso encontrar, dados sobre o Indice Pluviométrico (anual, em mm/ano ou l/m2/ano) para as diferentes cidades do páis, ou regiões.

Obrigado pela atenção e desculpem a minha ignorancia, sou um leigo neste assunto.

Obrigado uma vez mais.


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Mai 2010 às 23:57)

Olá

Podes encontrar tudo o que quiseres neste site: http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.1


----------



## rotoport (24 Mai 2010 às 10:42)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Olá
> 
> Podes encontrar tudo o que quiseres neste site: http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.1





Muito Obrigado


----------

